

Hackers Breach Virginia Health Database, Demand $10 Million Dollar Ransom - vaksel
http://www.dailytech.com/Hackers+Breach+Virgina+Health+Database+Demand+Ransom/article15053.htm

======
RiderOfGiraffes
<http://searchyc.com/virginia?sort=by_date>

Minimum five hits over the past five days.

